# oidentd error no-user - is networking setup correctly?

## voidzero

In short, this is my network:

adsl modem (thomson / alcatel 510) (10.0.0.138)

connects to my server which has 2 nics, (or three actually but eth0 is unused):

eth1: inet addr:10.0.0.150  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

eth1:1: inet addr:80.126.113.115  Bcast:80.126.113.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

(I am unsure if this is correct because I "just tried" it.... seems to work though!)

eth2: inet addr:172.16.8.1  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

In the config of that adsl modem there's the option "NAT -> Default Server". I set that to 10.0.0.150 and voila, pings were replied.

Now, when I connect to an IRC-server, there is some kind of identd-check, because I used tcpdump to check it out:

```
# 17:54:tcpdump -i eth1:1 | grep auth

02.355150 calvino.freenode.net.53373 > 10.0.0.150.auth: SWE 3459068414:3459068414(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 107941913 0,nop,wscale 4> (DF)

17:54:02.355477 10.0.0.150.auth > calvino.freenode.net.53373: S 3474314603:3474314603(0) ack 3459068415 win 5792 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 42017879 107941913,nop,wscale 0> (DF)

(.. much more here ..)
```

However, there is no valid reply thus I logon 'anonymously'. My syslog shows:

```
Oct 10 17:54:02 [oidentd] Connection from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4):0

Oct 10 17:54:02 [oidentd] [calvino.freenode.net] 10136 , 6667 : ERROR : NO-USER
```

oidentd.conf contains:

```
default {

default {

allow spoof

allow spoof_all

allow spoof_privport

allow random

allow random_numeric

allow numeric

allow hide

}

}
```

oidentd_masq.conf contains:

```
172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0  m00w    UNIX

10.0.0.150/255.0.0.0    w00f   UNIX
```

Still nothing works, I'm clueless and hope one of you ppl can help me out here.

----------

## ikaro

Hi there.

Take a look here:

http://www.badtz.org/geek/oidentd.html

that solves the problem.

Cya.

----------

## jaska

Make sure port 113 tcp is open on the gateway. Then make sure you run oidentd like this

 *Quote:*   

> oidentd -m

 

Then it should answer the ident requests.

----------

## voidzero

thanks ppl  :Smile:  I didn't really get it going, but the -e-option of oidentd is sufficient.

----------

